# dinner time for the babies



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

daddies got chicken lol

dinner time :: dinnertime001.jpg picture by kimngary - Photobucket


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wish i had that many chis,don't they just love chicken !


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Pmsl bless them


----------



## ToyYoda (Jun 30, 2009)

*Awesome!!!*

Very cute...they all look so happy!

God bless!
Tamara
:toothy8:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Fabulous!! Love it!


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

That's quite a pack of dogs!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! I love it!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww I wish I had that many!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my how adorable are they ?? You have a sable with white paws too??


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

did I count 9 adorable Chi's?
Yummy Chicken


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

yes 9 in all.....they are so funny if its just normal dinner they are racing around the kitchen BUT if its chicken they don't stray far from daddy [just in case he drops some] lol x


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

That is too funny. My husband would kill me if I had that many though lol.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Adorable! They look starved


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I dearly loved the picture! You have such a precious chi family,  and I always say, the more the merrier!..lol We have 9 chi babies also, and I love living with the "pack!" There are just so many wonderful experiences we get to enjoy with a pack that I never even knew about when we had a couple of chibabies. 
I'm not a dummy~ I know not everyone is, or wants to be, a "pack" family, but we are so blessed and thankful that it works for us! From ages 1 year to 15 years old, and everything in between, never a dull moment! Blessings, Deb


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Boy they sure are focused on the man with the chicken, huh?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Too cute, you have me beat by one. Lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I LOVE that pic! LOLOL I wish I had all those babies too! One day I'll have a handful as well! You're so lucky and blessed to have all those little monkeys! So glad they are happy waiting for daddy to give them some yum yums! :hello1:


----------

